# Listen Up! Two Shadows - Audiobook is here (thanks, ACX)



## Wingpeople (Oct 7, 2011)

_(audiobook information is in the post dated 3 April 2013 in this thread)_


*by Charlie Winger*

This autobiographical book is filled with Winger's adventures during 35 years of mountaineering, climbing rock & ice, and world travel. People who have met Charlie, attended one of his slideshows, or read his guidebooks will recognize his knack for telling stories. Some are hair-raising, some are a little crazy, and some will have you laughing out loud.

But _*Two Shadows*_ is about more than climbing. It is the story of a boy who grew up in an atmosphere of neglect and abuse. He made numerous bad choices in life which resulted in his being sent to prison at age eighteen. Yet, he was able to turn his life around.

Quoting from the introduction:
_"Although this is an autobiography, the story Charlie tells in this book could be considered as an allegory for whatever personal summits we are attempting to scale. The mental fortitude, perseverance, and bonds of friendship needed to scale the peaks described here are no different than the qualities needed to excel in life in general."_

_*Two Shadows*_ is available for $2.99 on Kindle. It is also available for Nook, as a Google eBook, and in Paperback.

4.5+ Stars on Amazon - 22 reviews -- learn more on our KindleBoards book profile

(for a report on how the FREE KDP Select days are going, scroll down to message posted 12/26)


----------



## writer2020 (Jun 29, 2011)

This sounds interesting.

I also love the cover photograph.  It's beautiful.


----------



## Wingpeople (Oct 7, 2011)

Thanks. The background is a peak in Peru called Tocllaraju. Don't ask us to try to pronounce that. Charlie and several other mountaineers were on a climbing trip in the region several years ago when he took that photo. They did not manage to climb that particular peak, but did climb several others in the region.

The razor wire in the foreground is from a prison in the U.S.


----------



## Wingpeople (Oct 7, 2011)

_*Two Shadows*_ will be on display in the Reading Room at this year's *Banff Mountain Film and Book Festival* in early November. It has been entered in the category:

*Mountain and Wilderness Literature* - includes non-fiction and fiction books on mountaineering,
mountain history, mountain travel, mountain culture and environment, mountain adventure 
and mountain or wilderness experience of any kind.​
Wish us luck!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards and congratulations on your book! 

Please note that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so post this note in every thread.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it and add to it when there is more information, as we ask that authors have only one thread per book.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Wingpeople (Oct 7, 2011)

We've just completed an interview with adventure blogger Kate Levy for her Adventure-Inspired site. She send us a lovely note:



> First and foremost, thank you so much for the opportunity to read what is an absolutely incredible story,and one I would imagine is difficult to tell.


The interview and a contest sponsored by her site to win a free copy of Two Shadows - The inspirational story of one man's triumph over adversity will probably be posted on her blog late next week.


----------



## Wingpeople (Oct 7, 2011)

The review of *Two Shadows* and our interview on Katie Levy's _Adventure-Inspired_ site are now up -- and greatly appreciated!

http://www.adventure-inspired.com/2011/11/interview-with-charlie-and-diane-winger.html

We really appreciated this comment from "Sarah" on the Adventure-Inspired article:

_"I love this style of adventure writing where a major part of the storyline is personal growth. I have a lot of respect for someone who is willing to be so honest about their life - it's inspiring to read about because we all have to overcome our own obstacles. It's nice when an author doesn't gloss over everything except the climb "_


----------



## Wingpeople (Oct 7, 2011)

We were so pleased with this article about *Two Shadows* -- especially that Charlie's story might help a young offender turn his life around.

*Norman psychologist recommends autobiography by Charlie Winger*

_Dr. Jean Trousdale, Ph.D, a consulting psychologist for CommunityWorks, an outpatient Behavioral and Mental Health Clinic in Norman, lauds a new autobiography by guidebook author Charlie Winger, stating, "I wish every kid who is incarcerated could read the book."
...
Trousdale was inspired to obtain permission to send a copy of "Two Shadows" to a young man she counseled while he was at a juvenile detention center, and who is now incarcerated in an adult facility. Like Winger, this young man has continued his education even while in prison, and she hopes that "in passing 'Two Shadows' along I might be able to inspire a young man I came to know quite well."_

Read the entire article here:
http://normantranscript.com/features/x1048515206/Norman-psychologist-recommends-autobiography-by-Charlie-Winger


----------



## Wingpeople (Oct 7, 2011)

Another review of _*Two Shadows*_ from The LL Book Review:



> All his life Charlie Winger has been climbing. He rose up out of his recidivistic destiny to a successful white collar career, ascended some fascinating and daunting peaks around the world, and overcame prostate cancer. Now, past seventy, he's taking on the bureaucratic mountain of gaining an official pardon for his earlier crimes, to rid himself of that shadow. Two Shadows is his mountaineering-focused memoir.
> 
> Read more...


_*Two Shadows*_ is currently rated 4.5 Stars with 23 reviews on Amazon.


----------



## Wingpeople (Oct 7, 2011)

We made TWO SHADOWS free today & tomorrow (12/26 - 12/27/2011) through Amazon Prime. Here are the results so far (we'll keep updating this post over the next several days):

12/25 9 pm Rank: 30,919 (Paid Kindle)

12/26 7 am Rank: 5,732 (Free Kindle), Downloads: 166
12/26 9 am Rank: 1,953 Downloads: 254 #13 in Kindle Autobiographies/Memoirs
12/26 11 am Rank: 1,373 Downloads: 372 #11 "
12/26 1 pm Rank: 868 Downloads: 421 #9 " 
12/26 3 pm Rank: 801 Downloads: 498 #8 
12/26 6 pm Rank: 781 Downloads: 604 #8 
12/26 8 pm Rank: 794 Downloads: 681 #8

12/27 8 am Rank: 784 Downloads: 851 #7 
12/27 10 am Rank: 798 Downloads: 919 #7 
12/27 Noon Rank: 866 Downloads: 962 #7 
12/27 4 pm Rank: 878 Downloads: 1062 #8 
12/27 9 pm Rank: 973 Downloads: 1139 #8


----------



## KirstenM (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks for sharing, always nice to get data on how other authors are faring.

I set up a day for free downloads for my novel Can Job on December 19 and people downloaded at the rate of about 12 copies/hour. 

Put it up again today and rate of downloads is much slower. Not sure why but would love to know if any other authors have data from both today and another day to compare to mine . . .


----------



## Wingpeople (Oct 7, 2011)

Kirsten - has the slower rate continued for you today? Did you get much of a bump in sales after your free day on Dec. 19?

Downloads and Rankings seem to have slowed this evening -- of course, it's also the middle of the night in GB, so that may account for some of it.


----------



## CathyQuinn (Dec 9, 2010)

I also have a slower download rate now than mid-December -- probably just more books for people to choose from!


----------



## Judith Price (Dec 27, 2011)

Wingpeople said:


> We made TWO SHADOWS free today & tomorrow (12/26 - 12/27/2011) through Amazon Prime. Here are the results so far (we'll keep updating this post over the next several days):
> 
> 12/25 9 pm Rank: 30,919 (Paid Kindle)
> 
> ...


Hi WP,

Where do you see these stats? Can you post a link of how to find them? I need to know for my free book this weekend.

Cheers,
Judith


----------



## Wingpeople (Oct 7, 2011)

I compulsively refreshed the amazon page for my book throughout the 2 days and collected the Rank; same for the KDP web page. I won't even get into the spreadsheets (complete with graphs) that I kept updated throughout the process.

You can take a computer geek out of the workforce ("retired"), but you can't get her to stop being a computer geek on her own time.

P.S. Sales following the 2 day Free period have been excellent.


----------



## Judith Price (Dec 27, 2011)

Wingpeople said:


> I compulsively refreshed the amazon page for my book throughout the 2 days and collected the Rank; same for the KDP web page. I won't even get into the spreadsheets (complete with graphs) that I kept updated throughout the process.
> 
> You can take a computer geek out of the workforce ("retired"), but you can't get her to stop being a computer geek on her own time.
> 
> P.S. Sales following the 2 day Free period have been excellent.


Do you mean like a kindle book page http://www.amazon.com/Sudden-Deception-Oliver-Thriller-ebook/dp/B005LO5YTC There is a rank, will is show up as a "free" rank when I go free? Or is it the author page. I think I am a bit worried since I put my book on free this weekend. I just want to monitor it, especially with the new Apple announcement.

Thanks for all your help.


----------



## Wingpeople (Oct 7, 2011)

Yes, that's the right place to check your Free rank once your giveaway period begins. Instead of saying "Rank: ____ Paid in Kindle Store" it will change to say something like "Rank: ____ Free in Kindle Store"

Best wishes for great success on your Free days & future sales!


----------



## Judith Price (Dec 27, 2011)

Wingpeople said:


> Yes, that's the right place to check your Free rank once your giveaway period begins. Instead of saying "Rank: ____ Paid in Kindle Store" it will change to say something like "Rank: ____ Free in Kindle Store"
> 
> Best wishes for great success on your Free days & future sales!


Your the best WP. Thanks!


----------



## Wingpeople (Oct 7, 2011)

We'd like to share another review of *Two Shadows* (5 stars / Amazon):

*Across Many Decades*

Far too often, autobiographies are written before the entire story has been told. Famous people droning on about how they became famous when they are still fairly young. Two Shadows, however, is written the way an autobiography is meant to be and is a much more compelling story than those frequently offered by the rich and famous&#8230;(read more)

_*Two Shadows*_ currently has 24 reviews on Amazon, and is rated at 4.5 stars.


----------



## Wingpeople (Oct 7, 2011)

We'd like to thank "Andy Rane" (SAMulraney on KB) for featuring our  interview on The Same Six Questions (although, since we write nonfiction, he had to modify some of the Same Six to fit).

Enjoy!


----------



## Wingpeople (Oct 7, 2011)

Download your FREE copy of 
Two Shadows - The inspirational story of one man's triumph over adversity
today only, *March 4, 2012*. We hope you enjoy it & will take the time to write a review.


----------



## Wingpeople (Oct 7, 2011)

New: Two Shadows TRAILER. Watch & please share!


----------



## Wingpeople (Oct 7, 2011)

Yep -- get 'em while they're FREE!

1 day free KDP promo for

on Sunday, April 29. Be sure to check the price shown on the amazon page to make sure the book is still free when you order it.

4.5 Stars / 26 reviews



> "it's a fantastic read for anyone interested in mountaineering or who wants to be inspired."





> "His comeback from years in prison is truly a remarkable one, a story I found very compelling. I finished this book in a couple of days because I couldn't put it aside for very long."





> "This book should be required reading for every juvenile delinquent. For the rest of us, it's an uplifting ride through the life of an exceptional man who appears to have thoroughly enjoyed life and has some powerful lessons to teach. "


----------



## Wingpeople (Oct 7, 2011)

Many thanks to reporter & editor Betty Lundgren of the _Beacon _for her thoughtful and insightful article about Charlie and his memoir, _*Two Shadows*_. She writes:



> We all have shadows of past transgressions in our lives, but probably not many of us have the title of "felon" on our resume.


(Did she get your attention yet?)



> Winger describes in Two Shadows his two very different lives bridged by a love of the outdoors and mountaineering. He had a choice for where he could stand, either in the shadow of what seemed to be an insurmountable mountain or casting his own shadow at the top of a peak in the glorious sunshine of a better life. It is an amazing story demonstrating where the choices we make in life can take us.


The full article from the _Beacon _can be *read here*.


----------



## Wingpeople (Oct 7, 2011)

We're thrilled that June's sales of *Two Shadows* has already surpassed any other month of sales (even last December's holiday rush + our 1st KDP Select Free campaign) -- and it's only the 18th of the month!

Cumulative sales now stand at 1,250 copies (463 of which were paperback). Many thanks to our readers, to bloggers & reviewers, and to people on KB for their support of this memoir that came from the heart.


----------



## Wingpeople (Oct 7, 2011)

Another milestone for our books -- we just passed 25,000 cumulative sales (both paperback and eBooks) for our 5 titles!

Many thanks to the adventurers, climbers, travelers, and other readers who made this possible.


----------



## Wingpeople (Oct 7, 2011)

From now through August 15, 2012, we will be donating $5 per paperback and 50¢ per Kindle sale of _Because It's There - A Photographic Journey_ and _Two Shadows - The inspirational story of one man's triumph over adversity_ to Big City Mountaineers, a non-profit organization which delivers programs that enhance the lives of under-resourced urban teens through transformative outdoor experiences. BCM is a volunteer-driven nonprofit that delivers life-changing outdoor experiences to hundreds of at-risk teens every year. Their unique curriculum improves young people's self-esteem, motivation, decision-making, and communication skills through wilderness expeditions.

Read more on our Blog.


----------



## Wingpeople (Oct 7, 2011)

In honor of being the KB Book of the Day on *Tuesday, August 28*, we've jumped the gun a little bit...
*Two Shadows - The inspirational story of one man's triumph over adversity* is now on SALE for $2.99 (regularly $6.95) for a limited time. Enjoy!



We were extremely pleased with the latest 5 star review on Amazon:


> ...Charlie has a great conversational style that made this reader feel as though he were in the room talking about his climbs and sharing the climbing teams' camaraderie and pranks that often made the hardships climbers encounter seem lighter. He shares that style with my all-time favorite author, Aldous Huxley. This climbing book is unique in that so many different climbs were described, a veritable world tour.
> 
> The editorial job done on this book is superb! Grammatical and spelling errors glare up at me from the printed or digital page, so it was a pleasure reading such clean copy....
> 
> Every so often, I come across a book I want to keep on reading and feel a bit bereft when the last page is read. This was one of those reads.


----------



## Wingpeople (Oct 7, 2011)

There are milestones related to our book sales, and then there are milestones in our lives. Today was one of the latter.

(Spoiler Alert -- but please read on, anyway)

We just received word that Charlie has been granted a Pardon. He was a foolish and brash teenager who made big mistakes, and paid for them with stints in juvenile detention facilities and, at eighteen, in prison. But now, over 50 years after his release from prison, he has official recognition of the remarkable turnaround in his life, and all that he has accomplished and done for others.

I couldn't be more proud of him. ♥

~Diane


----------



## Wingpeople (Oct 7, 2011)

We received some wonderful news earlier this month related to Charlie's memoir (there's a spoiler about this in our previous post -- feel free to skip it if you prefer surprises). We're sharing our celebration by making Two Shadows *FREE *on Sunday, November 25, 2012.

Charlie added a new Afterword to his story, with news we're sure you'll be pleased to learn.

Thanksgiving was extra special for us this year. As they say, "Good things come to those who wait." Is fifty years long enough to wait?


----------



## Wingpeople (Oct 7, 2011)

OK, I know this is sacrilege on the KB forum, but still I'm passing along a special Discount Password for KBers to use if you'd like a paperback copy -- autographed -- of _*Two Shadows*_.

Go to http://wingerbookstore.com/twoshadows/
Scroll down to the comment about the special Discount Password
click & enter:

*<3Mountains*

as the password. The discount price is just $12 (plus shipping). Enjoy!


----------



## Wingpeople (Oct 7, 2011)

How sweet to see those beautiful words "Completed Project" beside our title on the ACX site!

After working with a wonderful narrator, *Two Shadows* is ready for release as an audio book. We're told the next step may take 2-3 weeks, and then it will be available through Amazon, Audible.com, and iTunes.

We're so excited!


----------



## Wingpeople (Oct 7, 2011)

<squeeee> * Can you tell we're excited? * </squeeee>

We're thrilled to announce that Two Shadows is now available as an audio book through Audible.com. Amazon and iTunes links will be coming soon.

Audible: http://www.audible.com/pd/ref=sr_1_1?asin=B00C5JPGPI

Our narrator, Paul Kelly, did a fantastic job. We hope you'll enjoy listening.


----------

